# Enough Space for 2 dwarf buns? advice about decking?



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

Hello I'm new here 

I'm getting two beautiful lionhead baby sisters soon, and have just bought a 5x3x3ft hutch which I'm converting to a 2 storey, with a large run attached too! Will this be sufficient?

Also, I have no grass, just concrete and decking, the best space on my garden is decked would this be ok to put a run on? It's stained and I'm worried about them chewing it and getting poorly also, I rent my house so they can't really be chewing it haha and also the decking has large grooves in it I don't want them to trap their feet or claws.

Could I add a bottom to The run like wood or something that's easy to clean and waterproof?

Also, do you put baby rabbits onto normal adult rabbit food? Many thanks!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

SweepandDora said:


> Hello I'm new here
> 
> I'm getting two beautiful lionhead baby sisters soon, and have just bought a 5x3x3ft hutch which I'm converting to a 2 storey, with a large run attached too! Will this be sufficient?
> 
> ...


Answers are in red for you 

We have a rule on this forum, and that is.....we need pictures  looking forward to seeing them 

*Heidi*


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Answers are in red for you
> 
> We have a rule on this forum, and that is.....we need pictures  looking forward to seeing them
> 
> *Heidi*


Hello thanks for replying!!

When I say two story I mean, I'm adding a hutch onto the bottom, so it will then be 5ft long and 6ft high including both storeys does that make more sense? 

I will try paving slabs, thankyou!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

SweepandDora said:


> Hello thanks for replying!!
> 
> When I say two story I mean, I'm adding a hutch onto the bottom, so it will then be 5ft long and 6ft high including both storeys does that make more sense?
> 
> I will try paving slabs, thankyou!!!


Lol, that makes more sence. Bascially, hutches should be a minimum of 2ft high to allow them to stand on their back legs, so 3ft per level would be good  
You might want to consider having something more like a shelf or two for them to jump up on to the next level, it doesnt take up so much space 
All of my buns(even the littleys) can jump 18 inches easily, just make sure the food and water is at the bottom to start, with the buns, incase they don't figure out how to go upstairs straight away 

What size is the run and will it be accessible 24/7?

*Heidi*


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Lol, that makes more sence. Bascially, hutches should be a minimum of 2ft high to allow them to stand on their back legs, so 3ft per level would be good
> You might want to consider having something more like a shelf or two for them to jump up on to the next level, it doesnt take up so much space
> All of my buns(even the littleys) can jump 18 inches easily, just make sure the food and water is at the bottom to start, with the buns, incase they don't figure out how to go upstairs straight away
> 
> ...


Thanks! The shelves are a great idea thanks 

The attached run (available 24hours a day) is an irregular shape as I'm making it to take up my whole decking. It's 8x6x4x5 haha sounds odd but it's very large and then I have another separate metal run on concrete which is 8x10 so that's huge too, bigger the better right


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

SweepandDora said:


> Thanks! The shelves are a great idea thanks
> 
> The attached run (available 24hours a day) is an irregular shape as I'm making it to take up my whole decking. It's 8x6x4x5 haha sounds odd but it's very large and then I have another separate metal run on concrete which is 8x10 so that's huge too, bigger the better right


That sounds good, would like to see some pictures when you are done 
Sounds like they are going to be spoilt bunnies anyway 

Have you got names for them yet?

*Heidi*


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> That sounds good, would like to see some pictures when you are done
> Sounds like they are going to be spoilt bunnies anyway
> 
> Have you got names for them yet?
> ...


I'm going to be finished setting it up at weekend and I'll upload some pics  
They're not ready to come home yet for 2 weeks tho i can't wait 

I like the idea of all flower names! I like marigold and clover or primrose 

Hannah


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

kittyr002 said:


> Hello thanks for replying!!


Urmmm  lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, not sure what that was about :s

The names sound good. Maybe see what you think with their personalities 

Rascal really suits his name! And Darwin is very clever!

*Heidi*


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Lol, not sure what that was about :s
> 
> The names sound good. Maybe see what you think with their personalities
> 
> ...


LOVE the name Darwin that's too cute 

My Bengal kitten Dora I named after Dora the explorer  she is so inquisitive. And my border collie is named Sweep after sooty and sweep, she's blue merle with black ears


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh, thats what I mean, once you get to know their personalities, you will get the names from that I think 

*Heidi*


----------



## Jaysmith (May 12, 2012)

On the basis of this thread I am thinking of changing Leonards name to either Lou or Flush. :blushing:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Jaysmith said:


> On the basis of this thread I am thinking of changing Leonards name to either Lou or Flush. :blushing:


I saw about that  It had me in stitches! (once I know there were no ill effects!)

*Heidi*


----------

